# WhiTTe Rose 5 - Yorkshire (moved to 29th September)



## Darthhawkeye (Aug 2, 2010)

Guys, this group is starting to grow nicely, with quite a few TTOC members turning up.

Our next meet is on Thursday 29th Sept, and it would really good if everyone who has turned up previously, could make a conscious effort to make it to this meet.

Also, anyone who has been thinking of coming along previously but has been putting it off, well NOW is the time the come forward! This is a very friendly group of TT enthusiasts, and ALL newcomers are welcome.

We meet up at 8pm in the car park outside Xscape (next to main roundabout) and there is usually a great opportunity for photos, as only us TTers are normally parked in that area. We then normally cuise to a local pub or restaurant for a drink and some food. Always a good evening spent, and new friends made [smiley=cheers.gif]

On the 29th, we are looking at driving over to Sherburn in Elmett for a Curry.

I am posting a list of DEFO's and MAYBE's for this meet, so please post on here accordingly, and I will add you to the list.

Let's all pull together and make this meet the biggest one yet!

DEFO Make It....
- 2Sprintfast - Regional Rep
- Darthhawkeye
- Cookie
- Nem
- Jaqcom
- Toot3954
- Lee1977
- Phil3012
- SVStu
- Phoenix69
- Jgp-tt

MAYBE list......
- Grasmere
- Oldguy
- Jontymo
- Crannage
- TT-Rossco

Over to you lot


----------



## cookie (Mar 30, 2009)

Add me to the definately list


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

Is this still on the 22nd or the 29th now?

if it's the 29th I can probably make it


----------



## Darthhawkeye (Aug 2, 2010)

phil3012 said:


> Is this still on the 22nd or the 29th now?
> 
> if it's the 29th I can probably make it


It's on the 22nd

Edit 7/9/11 - now moved to the 29th


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm a maybe


----------



## lee1977 (Sep 16, 2010)

Would of liked to make next meet but working nights again! Will be back boys for some pigeon pie! :lol:


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

maybe for 'grasmere'

just need to change an arrangement


----------



## Darthhawkeye (Aug 2, 2010)

lee1977 said:


> Would of liked to make next meet but working nights again! Will be back boys for some pigeon pie! :lol:


Took me a while to get this......

I'm sure Mark will be amused


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Can we get a date sorted out, we're saying 22nd in this thread, but in the WhiTTe Rose 3 thread Mark said:



2sprintfast said:


> Great pics Cookie - you may become the 'official' WhiTTe Rose photographer at this rate!
> 
> PLEASE NOTE DATE CHANGE - 29th September !!!! NOT 22nd :?


???


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

I'll try to make it to this one, just need to get the car MOT'd


----------



## Darthhawkeye (Aug 2, 2010)

Nem said:


> Can we get a date sorted out, we're saying 22nd in this thread, but in the WhiTTe Rose 3 thread Mark said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for bringing this to my attention Nick.

Bit of cross wires been going on :?

I have been in touch with Mark and he has confirmed it IS the 29th after all! (egg on face feeling not good )

I will change the title of this thread & PM those who have posted accordingly in order to hopefully rectify the situation.

Many, many apologies


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

Count me in for this one, not been able to make any of the other dates so far, but all being well my diary is clear for this one. Plus I'm always up for a ruby :lol:

Just a thought, appreciate people have to finish work get ready etc, but given the date would it be an idea to meet a little earlier so it's not dark when everyone's getting together? Feel free to shoot me down in flames on that one, but would be nice to see a great selection of cars in at least a little bit of daylight 8)


----------



## jontymo (Dec 31, 2010)

Stick Tracey and me down as maybe's please.

jontymo


----------



## Darthhawkeye (Aug 2, 2010)

The numbers are starting to look good for are next meet, but I know there are more of you guys out there.

If you are considering attending, then please stand up and be counted. :wink:









Pic from our first ever meet earlier this year.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Sorry lads, i will be working in London


----------



## TT-Rossco (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm a maybe for this at the minute, as I'm not sure where I'll be working yet. Will try my best to be there.


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

Hey Guys

Unfortunately I can't make the 29th :-( - Mark did pm me as he was asking about numbers for food - hopefully will make Oct's.

Not wanting to Hi-Jack the thread but thought would be useful to post this to drum up interest for The Big Breakfast Event at Malton, North Yorkshire, Sunday 16th Oct

I attended my first one in April (they generally do two a year) - be great if we can get some TT's there - I know Russ may be going

http://www.specialistcarsltd.co.uk/

http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=232399

Here's some pics from when I went to one earlier in year - awesome supercars, Lambo's, Ferrari's, Porche's etc

http://s1096.photobucket.com/albums...rkshire Big Breakfast Sunday 24th April 2011/

http://s1096.photobucket.com/albums...ari Drive By Yorkshire Big Breakfast 240411/

Matt


----------



## TT-Rossco (Oct 29, 2009)

Yep I'm going to the Malton Supercars breakfast meet on Sunday 16 October. Well worth a visit if anyone else fancies it.


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

Are we going to the Squires Cafe (Milk Bar in old money) if its in Sherburn then?? Or we could just pop in for a coffee and look at my other fav toys, motorbikes!! 

See you soon.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

If anyone fancies a trip a bit further afield

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=236108


----------



## Darthhawkeye (Aug 2, 2010)

Darthhawkeye said:


> The numbers are starting to look good for our next meet, but I know there are more of you guys out there.
> 
> If you are considering attending, then please stand up and be counted. :wink:
> 
> ...


Less than a week to go now......

......any more, for any more?


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

Looking forward to it, never been to one of these before. 

Can't guarantee the car will be spotlessly clean though, will be driving back from Manchester that day.


----------



## phoenix69 (Jul 25, 2011)

Its supposed to be nice weather... might try to make it... if i remember.

8)

Wont it be dark by 8pm though....?


----------



## jgp-tt (Feb 22, 2010)

Looking like a small convoy from the East Mids lads coming up on Thursday  
I'll be following nem (Nick) to see what all this fuss is about :wink: 
See you all Thursday, John.


----------



## jontymo (Dec 31, 2010)

Hopefully will be there, see you later

Jon


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Looking like its going to be a good one!

Shame we're going to be minus one car tho, I'm sure Mark will fill you in later if you've not seen his pm 

Nick


----------



## Darthhawkeye (Aug 2, 2010)

An excellent meet everyone.

Thanks to all who turned up to make this our best meet so far!


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

Yeah it was a great night, really good to meet everyone.


----------



## jontymo (Dec 31, 2010)

Great meet up tonight, good to meet old friends and new followed by a fantastic curry.

Marks new concept TT was something else :twisted: (well done for turning out after the events of the last couple of days)

Here's to many more Yorkshire meets and hopefully a few more members. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

jontymo & Tracey


----------



## jgp-tt (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks for the great northern hospitality & the curry!!
It was nice to see such a fantastic turnout & meet a great bunch of fellow TT'ers, and worth the journey from East Mids with Nick & Julie.
Will defo come up again  
Mark, It was sad to hear about the TT, but the temporary one (complete with modified badges) was really holding us back you know  
Hope you get the replacement sorted soon & the photo shoot of the car park full of TT's was excellent.
John & Carolyn.


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

Was a brilliant night, great turnout. Fantastic food, great company and some gorgeous TTs made it one to remember. Enjoyed meeting plenty of new friendly faces. Roll on next month [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------

